# Last Saturday, Albies, Spanish, and Bulls



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Vid from last Saturday
http://vimeo.com/31001165


----------



## Reel Wins (Jun 4, 2009)

Do you commonly see the bulls hitting in top like that? Great report by the way


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanks, This time if year, it not rare 
L8, Harry


----------



## wshaw (Aug 19, 2008)

Awesome Video. Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

great post! the TFO saw some action that day!


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

Sweet video. Only problem with it is that I'm not on your boat with you catching fish too


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanks!! 
TFOs always get it done 
Asago, I know man, we need to start getting everyone together, and going more.


----------



## flyliner (Oct 13, 2007)

Fun video, don't your just love the fall. thanks


----------



## Stuart H. Brown (Oct 4, 2007)

*great video*

Oh what fun. Glad to see the post. Thanks for the reminder of our fall/winter. SHB


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted (Iphone )

Awesome, my I need to get me a fly rod


----------



## tmber8 (Mar 2, 2011)

Big fish and The Black Keys...great combination!


----------

